# Wood needed from each Continent



## Pat Harris (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi all, I constructing a Wooden Cross for a Church Chapel and wanted to include segements of various colors and species of wood from the 7 Continests of the World. I shold have no probelm in getting a variety from North & South America, Asia, Africa, Austrialia,Europe. But does anyone know if there is any wood species that grow in Antarctica? If there is where can I get from.

Thanks,
Pat


----------



## sofasurfer (May 30, 2009)

Trees do not grow there now.
Taken from Tree line - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia ...

_ * Antarctic tree line
The southernmost latitude in the Southern Hemisphere where trees can grow; further south, it is too cold to sustain trees. It is a theoretical concept that does not have any defined location. No trees grow in Antarctica or the sub-antarctic islands. This tree line would be the southernmost point in the environment at which trees can no longer grow, except there are no landmasses that have a true treeline analogous to the arctic treeline. _

Trees used to grow there long ago...
Discovery Channel :: News :: Antarctic Forests Reveal Ancient Trees
and
http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m1200/is_10_174/ai_n31043411/


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm pretty sure at best lichen and moss for the last couple million yrs. 
What about shipwreck timber? That might be more feasible. Or maybe something growing in one of the stations, like a palm or something.


----------



## Pat Harris (Aug 18, 2008)

MY thoughtd were that there were NO tree grow in Anarctic, but I wasn't absolutely sure. I thank you guys for your responses, now to put togather something from the other 6 continents.
Pat


----------



## sofasurfer (May 30, 2009)

A google would probably tell you what kind of tree did grow there and if its a type found elsewhere I would not feel cheated if you used that type. Or maybe a ebay search would turn up a piece of petrified wood from there that could be incorporated.


----------

